# My Tarpon 140



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

G'Day guys,

Went and picked up my brand new Tarpon 140 last night!

It is definitely a huge upgrade from the little ebay Noa knock off that I started with. The quality is amazing, as well as the attention paid to the requirements of an angler, especially that seat!

I picked it up for $1100 with 2 RAM jr. rod holders that go into the track system which I am very happy with.

Here is a pic:



I have to keep it on top of my car for the time being as the hoist that I use to store it has the blocks spaced for the ebay yak. Will be re-spacing them this weekend.

My plans for it are:

-	Install Sounder
-	Install LED lights in cockpit for night fishing
-	Install rod holders inside the hull (so when going off shore the rods don't bang around)
-	Use Velcro to attach tackle trays inside hull
-	Make flag pole with a light for safety
-	Install anchor trolley
-	Make an underwater light system for squid fishing

I will post pics as things progress. If you have any questions or recommendations please share!


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Good on you spoony

Great yaks the tarpons
Look forward to seeing the transformation


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah I can't wait to get it on the water. It is definately a huge improvement over the ebay yak and will allow me to get further out when snapper season arrives.

I have also decided that once I know what electronics will be going into it I will get a nice little switch panel laser cut out of stainless steel for a clean electronics setup


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

made a few little mods today, nothing major just a few little things to make it easier when fishing.

It turns out that my 3600 size tackle trays fit perfectly through the hatch and sit snugly between the internal rails so I added velcro to all of my stow-aways and to the bottom of the yak so that I can line the hull with them in order to keep them dry. I also added a piece of velcro to the top of the trays so that I can stack them depending on how much gear I want to bring. I also added a little bit of velcro to the top of the hatch so that if I have a tray out while fishing it wont move around in the cockpit. It also allows me to keep my jar of gulps in the cockpit for easy access if the tails get bitten off:






I used the loops in the hull to hold my paravane and a handline so that they are out of the way.

I added a fish ruler sticker to the side to ensure that no undersized fish are taken and I respaced the blocks of the hoist so that the kayak is stored above my car, allowing me to drop it onto the roof racks at a seconds notice:


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

I am also in the process of making a night fishing module that can very quickly be dropped into the rear cargo area if i decide to go out at night.

It consists of a milk crate with pvc pipe going down through the scuppers that have green led's at the end to attract squid and keep the module secure.

It also has a long pvc pipe as a light pole that has led strips on either side for visibility and an led that hangs over the cockpit to provide light for me.

It will also have its own power source so that it is a self contained unit and won't draw any power from the sounders battery (when I get one).

I will post photos when its done, just waiting on the led's


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Good stuff spoony, looking forward to it.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds good Spoony, interested in seeing your light setup. Keep us posted


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

yep definatley would like to see your light setup,love my 120 tarpon


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

Did a bit of work on the yak tonight.

Installed an anchor trolley:



Also mocked up the light post. The fork at the bottom goes through the scupper holes to keep the unit in place. The fork legs also protrude about an inch from the bottom of the scupper holes and will have green LED's on the end to attract squid. 
The vertical pole has 2 LED strips on either side for visibility.

The next step is to attach it to a milk crate, wire it up and install a tupperware container to house the battery and switches. I will also add a variable switch to select different brightness on the main lights so that I can remain visible without flooding the area with light.


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

The Tarpon had its maiden voyage on saturday:


It is an absolute ripper of a kayak! Much easier to paddle and faster than my previous ebay yak as well as having far more storage options, makes setup and fishing an absolute breeze (I can leave most of my gear inside the yak when not in use).

The rudder will take a bit of getting used to but it makes trolling far easier. It is also less stable than my ebay yak, but that was a given, ill just have to get used to it.

The scupper holes work too! On my previous yak the holes needed to be plugged as it sat so low in the water that the cockpit would fill with an inch of water immediately.

My green LED's have also arrived for the light setup. I found that an ordinary plastic bottle cap fits over the pvc and through the scupper holes perfectly. so I will be attaching the LED's to those and covering them with the clear lid from a powerade bottle and epoxying it all together to waterproof.

Should be a tidy and cheap little setup.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

sounds like your on a winner there mate


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

Finished wiring up the light pole. It has a 3 way switch so I can select to just have the green squid lights on or both the squid lights and white led's to ensure that boats can see me.

All I need to do is attach it to a milk crate and hook up the battery box for a night fishing module that can easily be added or removed from the yak.

Long term I think I will add a dimmer switch so that I can reduce the brightness of the white led's as required.

Sorry for the crap pictures, it was hard to get them on the phone:


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the yak and nice work on the mods so far Spoony, a good price too. Those green lights looke eeire.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Mate!

I havn't tested the module yet as I need to make a few alterations and the weather hasn't been ideal but I'll make sure to have it done in time for snapper season!

I have also installed my Lowrance Elite 4 Hdi which works beautifully, will post pictures soon.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great. I look forward to following the mods. The light stick is a great idea.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks good. Make sure there is still plenty of room left for drainage through rear scuppers


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

laneends said:


> Looks good. Make sure there is still plenty of room left for drainage through rear scuppers


Yeah I have made sure of that. Originally I was using 20mm pvc through the scuppers but there wasn't a lot of room for drainage so I have gone down to 15mm


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

you know that's a bloody good idea!
Bloody squid lights indeed....good call....kudos


----------

